# Job oral board



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Can anyone help me with oral board interview tips. I have had a bad experience with one interview, and did not get picked for the job. I went into this interview with confidence, so I thought. I was too nervous and not focused. I also did not make very good eye contact, and repeated alot of what I already said. I would like to not be so nervous, but I guess I just get overwhelmed with nerves. Any assistance with tips on how to have a good interview would be very appreciated. Thanks.[/b]


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I just took mine a few months ago, before I got on. What I did was make sure I maintained good eye contact to who was speaking to me and who I was speaking to. I was very carefull about my body language, sitting up straight and not fidgeting. I think it's important to think out many of the questions you think that they may ask ahead of time, and come up with general answers for those so you are not blindsided by any question. If you say something in the interview that you think was not exactly what you wanted to say, don't contradict yourself, but better explain what you had previously said. During my interview, I had accidentally said that I had become "somewhat complacent" at my other job. Of course, I didn't want to say that in an interview. I didn't go back and say "well, no I didn't really mean that". I just said, "yeah I am a bit complacent, but here is what I really meant etc." Good luck.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

The biggest tip I can give you is...be yourself. Don't be nervous (easier said than done, I know). Just like Pearl said...think about some of your answers to general, common questions ahead of time (describe yourself, where do you see yourself in X years, why should we pick you?, etc.). Relax, keep good eye contact, and use "Sir, ma'am" etc. My two cents.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for your help, I'll need some practise.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

One other tip: learn something about the agency you are interviewing with. I looked like a dufus at an interview with one state police agency when I couldn't name their colonel, or troop locations, or number of troopers, or mission statement, etc. Fortunately, I did well in just about every other aspect of the interview, so I made it through alright. But boy was that embarassing.

Alex


----------



## DDowd (Apr 29, 2003)

Just my opinion that a lot of interviews are a total waste of time. They already have candidate in mind and are just a formality. You end up beating up on yourself thinking you blew questions and you end up with generic answers to questions.I recently saw a promotional interview on local cable and two candidates were up for job. Chief said could live with either one.Selectmen then interviewed the two. One guy was right on the money with his answers and appeared squared away. The other candidate seemed less prepared and his answers weren't as clear. I thought it was ground ball.First guy had more education and time and his interview was perfect. Well the votes came in split decision. Politics as usual.


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

DDowd, perhaps there are situations like the one you described. However, it's been my experience that if you do well in the interview process you get the job. If politics are in the mix there's nothing you can do about it. Use the interview as a learning experience and go on to the next one. Sooner or later, you'll get hired on your merits and feel good about the fact that you EARNED the position.


----------

